# [RISOLTO] masked by: xxxx license(s)

## lsegalla

Dopo eix-sync di oggi mi trovo con parecchi pacchetti mascherati. Autounmask non me li smaschera.

Non mi risulta che ci siano nuove versioni stabili, procedo a smascherare questi a manina?

Volevo anche un p' di delucidazioni, è la prima volta che vedo la stringa license(s) nel campo masked...

```
!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- app-emulation/virtualbox-bin-3.0.12 (masked by: PUEL license(s))

A copy of the 'PUEL' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/PUEL'.

- net-im/skype-2.0.0.72 (masked by: skype-eula license(s))

A copy of the 'skype-eula' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/skype-eula'.

- dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.22 (masked by: dlj-1.1 license(s))

A copy of the 'dlj-1.1' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/dlj-1.1'.

- dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.17 (masked by: dlj-1.1 license(s))

- dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.17 (masked by: dlj-1.1 license(s))

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Last edited by lsegalla on Tue Jan 26, 2010 3:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

per caso in make.conf hai settato qualcosa per quanto riguarda le licenze? qualcosa tipo ACCEPT_LICENSE

----------

## Onip

Io ho messo

```

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

```

in make.conf, per maggiori informazioni vedi

```
man make.conf
```

da notare che è stato aggiunto anche il supporto al file package.license

p.s. è una nuova feature di portage-2.1.7.*, recentemente reso stabile su x86.

----------

## lsegalla

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Io ho messo
> 
> ```
> 
> ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"
> ...

 

Risolto, non avevo settato nulla in make.conf

Come suggerito da onip ho aggiunto quanto segue

```

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

```

----------

## ago

io non ho settato nulla e di default credo accetti tutte le licenze...se poi uno desidera applica le restrizioni!

----------

## lsegalla

Io con quel poco che so non ricordo di aver settato niente e ottenevo ieri quegli errori (il giorno prima no).

Poi ho risolto come spiegato sopra. Di piu' non so, ma vi ringrazio comunque.

 :Razz: 

----------

## Onip

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> di default credo accetti tutte le licenze...

 

a me, senza niente in make.conf, i mascheramenti li dava. Credo che le licenze "libere" le accetti, mentre altre che lo sono di meno ( es. sun-jdk ) di default sono disabilitate.

Se si vuole mantenere il "solito" comportamento di portage bisogna smascherarle tutte.

----------

## ago

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Credo che le licenze "libere" le accetti, mentre altre che lo sono di meno ( es. sun-jdk ) di default sono disabilitate.

 

Io sun-jdk l'ho sempre installato senza mai smascherare alcuna licenza

----------

## Onip

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> !!! The following installed packages are masked:
> 
> ...

 

a portage (nuovo), di default non piace: va smascherata. A me sul portatile voleva mettere icedtea-bin. Anche io, prima, l'ho sempre installata senza problemi.

----------

## ago

 *Onip wrote:*   

> a portage (nuovo), di default non piace

 

ti riferisci a 2.1.7.16 ?

----------

## Onip

già

----------

## ago

ho installato giusto ieri e non ho avuto modo di provare

----------

## devilheart

ma poi la jdk sun non è stata rilasciata con licenza libera? o forse è così solo dalla 1.7 in poi

----------

## ago

forse ti riferisci alla versione opensource di java, icedtea. al momento c'è la 1.6.2 stabile in tree

----------

